# KnownHost alternative



## Chalipa (Jun 23, 2014)

hi,

i have a vps with known host, they are great but i have only 60gb space there and cannot set backups etc...

i am very happy with their support and it's almost instant, do i have any other option for MANAGED vps with

at least:

2GB RAM

100GB+ space

cpanel/whm

Fully MANAGED

for $30/month?

what would you recommend?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Chalipa (Jun 23, 2014)

forgot to mention, no GVH or HVH please.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 23, 2014)

In a similar class is WiredTree.

When I've compared plans, you get more memory per dollar with KH, more disk per dollar with WT.  However, the ratios are similar regardless.

WT is excellent.


----------



## Nett (Jun 23, 2014)

tmzvps


----------



## Chalipa (Jun 23, 2014)

WT starts from $45


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Nett said:


> tmzvps


^ cheaper absolutely, comparable to KH or WT, NEGATIVE.


----------



## Chalipa (Jun 23, 2014)

that company review is all negative everywhere


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 23, 2014)

Servint -check WHT for discounts or sales

disclaimer: I had dedicated servers at ServInt for 6 years but that was 1998-2004 so I actually have no idea what their service is like now and I've never used their VPS's..  They were very good when I used them though.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 23, 2014)

Chalipa said:


> WT starts from $45


Sorry, missed that.


----------



## libro22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Knownhost has a very nice tech support team, they have specials most of the time, $29.95 I think. Try also Bigbrainglobal.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm SOOOOO confused by this post.  If you love them, are happy with them, they have great support, etc., I'm really confused as to why you want to go elsewhere.

Can't they upgrade the disk space?  Can't you use an off-site VPS (Backupsy, for example) for storing your backups?  Maybe I'm just not understanding your post.  :huh:


----------



## Chalipa (Jun 25, 2014)

if i upgrade the disk it will go above my budget, infact it's already over my budget but their fantastic customer support still pushed me to stay for months.

as i said i'm looking for more storage vps


----------



## ExonHost (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd suggest to checkout futurehosting.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 25, 2014)

Chalipa said:


> if i upgrade the disk it will go above my budget, infact it's already over my budget but their fantastic customer support still pushed me to stay for months.
> 
> as i said i'm looking for more storage vps


Ahhhhhhh, gotcha.  Personally, I think you're going to have a heck of a time finding a 2GB fully managed VPS with cPanel for that price.  But good luck!


----------

